# That was HARD!



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG. Its so hard to get Clover to pose in front of the camera. She tries to wiggle her way out of my hands :lol: 

she was so determined to get out of there! 

How do you guys get your hedgehog to pose?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Bribery with treats works sometimes. Other than that, I just take *lots* of pictures until I get a good shot.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sarahg said:


> Bribery with treats works sometimes. Other than that, I just take *lots* of pictures until I get a good shot.


Ditto. I always keep my camera handy. And mealworms. And sometimes surprise. 
Don't give up! We want to see more pictures of the amazingly cute Clover!


----------

